# Gisburn Forest vid clip.



## Francesca (26 Feb 2012)

Went to Gisburn Forest today with Gary my hubby, and we did the Blue runs twice. I enjoyed it, except the rocky trails, but good laugh. Weather was damp, and quite busy.
I deperately wanted to try my first downhill slope counterbalancing my bike with my ass over the seat, so after two failed attempts , Gary captured the moment. It might seem shite to some of you experienced mountainbikers out there, but I tell you what, I was soooo chuft with myself at doing it!!! Happy days


----------



## Peteaud (26 Feb 2012)




----------



## Francesca (26 Feb 2012)

Peteaud said:


>


cheers


----------



## Peteaud (26 Feb 2012)

give it a few weeks and you will be on the red runs.


----------



## Francesca (26 Feb 2012)

Peteaud said:


> give it a few weeks and you will be on the red runs.


errm, I think more like a few months,saving for my Carbon 456  wont be getting that for a good few months yet. My curent bike is way too heavy.


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2012)




----------



## Francesca (26 Feb 2012)

Cubist said:


>


----------



## NormanD (26 Feb 2012)

Love your facial expression on the way down and the huge smile at the end ... well done


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Feb 2012)

Heavy bike means getting fitter riding it ! At least you were out playing and enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## Francesca (26 Feb 2012)

NormanD said:


> Love your facial expression on the way down and the huge smile at the end ... well done


cheers Norman


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2012)

You looked so chuffed with yourself! Rite of passage I reckon..... you'll be doing Omega Man next :

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcBidrtZGLw&feature=fvwrel


----------



## CopperCyclist (27 Feb 2012)

Chapeau! At least you got to start on blue runs! My first taste of MTBing was going with a friend to Cannock Chase. I had no idea about grading etc, just went with him and went straight down the red trails, presuming all MTB courses were like that! In some way I guess it helped  You'll be doing red runs soon, just charge straight in at them...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Feb 2012)

The grin on your face in the last few frames...

...that is what cycling, and mtb'ing in particular, is all about.


----------



## GilesM (27 Feb 2012)

Good stuff Fran, just think about how pleased you were with yourself at the end, don't jump into more difficult stuff until you feel ready, but once you do, that feeling of being chuffed with yourself just gets better and better, there will probably be a few falls, and some should I or shouldn't I moments, but that's what makes the sense of achievement even better.


----------



## Herbie (27 Feb 2012)

Cubist said:


> You looked so chuffed with yourself! Rite of passage I reckon..... you'll be doing Omega Man next :
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcBidrtZGLw&feature=fvwrel




What was the name of that music track and who was it by?


----------



## Cubist (27 Feb 2012)

"The Distance" by 
Cake...... apt somehow!

(Not my vid by the way, but Cubester and I did the Ae line last year on Hardtails.... red route my arse. I was absolutely in bits by the end of it. )


----------



## AncientWyvern (9 Mar 2012)

Francesca said:


> errm, I think more like a few months,saving for my Carbon 456  wont be getting that for a good few months yet. My curent bike is way too heavy.


 
I don't consider myself a good mountain biker (or even average fo that matter), but i've done red runsat Chicksands a few times and as long as you take it slow / controlled (not too slow mind!) it's not bad at all! If anything, think i've learnt quite a bit from it. Nothing like going down a steep twisty decline to find that there's also a 2 / 3 foot drop which you need to adapt too. :-)

I ride a trek 4900, it's a good bike but, in no way would i call it light.


----------

